# Uefa stupita dal Milan. Battaglia non scontata.



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata. 

Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2019)

.


----------



## diavolo (13 Aprile 2019)

Ah,siccome Paul Elliott Singer è entrato nel mondo del calcio da poco tempo sono convinti di poterlo bullizzare.
Buona fortuna.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, *che brucia 8-10 mln al mese*. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Inutile stare qui a raccontarsi mille balle..il carrozzone oggi non si regge in piedi..il Milan è ancora organizzato come i vecchi club dove il mecenate riversava soldi per passione..roba che ormai è ascrivibile a medioevo calcistico..


----------



## Pungiglione (13 Aprile 2019)

L'Uefa è sempre stata contraria ai fondi, ebbene vedremo se ci sarà una vera guerra o si adatteranno


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Si deve andare fino in fondo , bisogna rompere il sedere alla uefa in ogni sede .
O cambiamo loro questo fpf o lo cambieranno le sentenze .


----------



## admin (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Io consiglio ai vertici UEFA di andarsi a rivedere la storia legale di Paul Singer e di Elliot. Sono capaci di far diventare la UEFA la onlus sotto casa, io non farei tanto i bulli. 

Credo che inizieranno a capirlo presto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Io onestamente sono tranquillissimo, la Uefa sta facendo di tutto per metterci i bastoni tra le ruote ma Maldini è stato molto chiaro in proposito, quello che stanno facendo è incostituzionale e abbiamo molte armi per metterli a tacere, la proprietà è un fondo molto serio ed è abituata a lotte legali di questo tipo.


----------



## Casnop (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.


Quelle parole molto dure, uscite dalla bocca, solitamente moderata e discreta, di Paolo Maldini, uomo simbolo del calcio europeo e mondiale, e della Uefa stessa, hanno prodotto il loro effetto sui funzionari di Nyon. Il colpo, insomma, è arrivato. Il problema di costoro, tuttavia, è accettare una riforma dei regolamenti sul FPF sulle ceneri di una transazione con un singolo club. Preferiranno che ciò avvenga ope iudicis, come presa d'atto di statuizioni giurisdizionali, sportive e comunitarie, onde mettere i clubs riluttanti alla riforma (e ce ne sono, e tanti...) di fronte al fatto compiuto. Una strategia, che non auspichiamo, ma, ahinoi, possibile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quelle parole molto dure, uscite dalla bocca, solitamente moderata e discreta, di Paolo Maldini, uomo simbolo del calcio europeo e mondiale, e della Uefa stessa, hanno prodotto il loro effetto sui funzionari di Nyon. Il colpo, insomma, è arrivato. Il problema di costoro, tuttavia, è accettare una riforma dei regolamenti sul FPF sulle ceneri di una transazione con un singolo club. Preferiranno che ciò avvenga ope iudicis, come presa d'atto di statuizioni giurisdizionali, sportive e comunitarie, onde mettere i clubs riluttanti alla riforma (e ce ne sono, e tanti...) di fronte al fatto compiuto. Una strategia, che non auspichiamo, ma, ahinoi, possibile.



Scenario plausibile..la UEFA però così ne uscirebbe davvero malissimo e mi aspetterei anche eventuali ricorsi da club sanzionati in passato se qualche sentenza mettesse in discussione l'intero costrutto del fpf..


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Con il dilettantismo e le traversie avute negli ultimi dieci anni non sarà facile trovare la strada per risalire.
Siamo un caso unico, un grande club decaduto, con bilanci tragicomici, rilevato da un fondo ricchissimo che intenderebbe riportare in alto (almeno si presume).
Questo comporta violare le norme del FPF di questi anni.

Secondo me la UEFA è stra favorevole, ma resta pur sempre un organo politico che ha da rendere conto ai club che in questi anni si sono viste sanzionare per il FPF (e le cui proprietà non avevano una lira, però).

Secondo me finirà con una sanzioncina più politica che altro e poi ci permetteranno di muoverci liberamente ma con buon senso.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Aprile 2019)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Quelle parole molto dure, uscite dalla bocca, solitamente moderata e discreta, di Paolo Maldini, uomo simbolo del calcio europeo e mondiale, e della Uefa stessa, hanno prodotto il loro effetto sui funzionari di Nyon. Il colpo, insomma, è arrivato. Il problema di costoro, tuttavia, è accettare una riforma dei regolamenti sul FPF sulle ceneri di una transazione con un singolo club. Preferiranno che ciò avvenga ope iudicis, come presa d'atto di statuizioni giurisdizionali, sportive e comunitarie, onde mettere i clubs riluttanti alla riforma (e ce ne sono, e tanti...) di fronte al fatto compiuto. Una strategia, che non auspichiamo, ma, ahinoi, possibile.



Assolutamente, son già tutti d'accordo ma la UEFA dovrà cercare modo machiavellico per far passare un'eccezione ben poco egualitaria.

Tra l'altro la Elliott è coinvolta in tanti progetti del calcio europeo, non solo nel Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Ci mancherebbe solo che Elliott entri nel calcio e non gli diano margine di manovra con leggi che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra.
Quell'anticostituzionale pronunciato da Maldini dice tutto sulla posizione della società : sanno di esser nel giusto e non staranno ai ricatti di una uefa che ha trasformato il calcio in azienda.
Se davvero alla uefa stanno tanto a cuore i bilanci perchè non inizia a cancellare le spese sulle commissioni? Tutte operazioni, queste ultime, che fanno uscire i soldi dal mondo dal calcio.
Perchè fin quando un psg spende 200 mln per un giocatore c'è chi questi soldi li incassa e li immette di nuovo nel calcio ma i soldi che finiscono nella tasca dei raiola sono persi, definitivamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Dopo queste dichiarazioni 
da vittime siamo diventati bulli 
perché se vanno a guardare gli esiti giudiziari 
UEFA si sente sotto pressione... 

e la cosa non mi dispiace.. 
le rivincite delle vittime dei bulli 
sono sempre le migliori


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Andare fino in fondo e distruggere il fpf così come è fatto, una schifezza.


----------



## mil77 (13 Aprile 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inutile stare qui a raccontarsi mille balle..il carrozzone oggi non si regge in piedi..il Milan è ancora organizzato come i vecchi club dove il mecenate riversava soldi per passione..roba che ormai è ascrivibile a medioevo calcistico..



Ì 10 milioni al mese sono i 120 dello scorso bilancio. Non certo quelli di oggi


----------



## Sotiris (13 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica in edicola oggi, 13 aprile, Paolo Maldini ha fatto intendere che il Milan in caso di esito negativo con l'Uefa ed al TAS, è pronto a rivolgersi alla UE. Questa uscita è stata accolta con stupore dalla Uefa, considerato che il fondo Elliott è nel calcio da appena un anno. Io ogni caso, questa battaglia si preannuncia non scontata.
> 
> Champions fondamentale per il Milan, che brucia 8-10 mln al mese. Contro la Lazio non si può sbagliare.



Il Milan accetterà una sanzione economica anche pesante a fronte di un obiettivo break-even da raggiungere più in là (2022 o 2023). Mio parere.


----------



## uolfetto (13 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, son già tutti d'accordo ma la UEFA dovrà cercare modo machiavellico per far passare un'eccezione ben poco egualitaria.
> 
> Tra l'altro la Elliott è coinvolta in tanti progetti del calcio europeo, non solo nel Milan.





Sotiris ha scritto:


> Il Milan accetterà una sanzione economica anche pesante a fronte di un obiettivo break-even da raggiungere più in là (2022 o 2023). Mio parere.



questa sarebbe la situazione auspicabile a mio avviso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

non sono molto preoccupato per un eventuale mercato al risparmio.
se ci sarà, non sarà certo per colpa di questa letterina della uefa.

sul fatto che siano d'accordo o meno non lo so, ma gli arbitraggi riservatici inquesti ultimi 2 annifanno pensare.

sull'eventuale guerra legale, ho la sensazione che stiamo in vantaggio e se qualcuno dovrà cedere il passo, quelli saranno loro. almeno spero. maldini è difficile che si esponga così. ancor più strano sarebbe un'esposizione sbagliata.

a quanto poimi è parso di capire,anche questo benedetto bilancio 2019 sarà in passivo per 120M. quindi nessun miglioramento... non so davvero come si possa ricavare così poco con una squadra come la nostra. ma anche gazosa lavora o incassa solo?


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

Il FPF è una truffa legalizzata, come quella operata da Mercedes in F1.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Il FPF è una truffa legalizzata, come quella operata da Mercedes in F1.



Perchè? sia sul calcio che sulla F1 (non ho capito che intendi)


----------



## David Drills (13 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Perchè? sia sul calcio che sulla F1 (non ho capito che intendi)


Per il calcio perchè imporre dal nulla il pareggio di bilancio comporta che vengono favoriti quei club che in quel momento hanno più fatturato e soprattutto un patrimonio (in termini di giocatori) importante, in modo da entrare subito nel sistema delle plusvalenze. Noi al tempo avevamo solo scarti del Genoa, un management in uscita, e in questo modo siamo in ritardo di un decennio. Per la F1 idem, non permettendo più che tanti investimenti e ricerca, chi era in posizione dominante all'inizio delle nuove regole (Mercedes) lo è tutt'ora e lo sarà fino a chissà quando.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Aprile 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Per il calcio perchè imporre dal nulla il pareggio di bilancio comporta che vengono favoriti quei club che in quel momento hanno più fatturato e soprattutto un patrimonio (in termini di giocatori) importante, in modo da entrare subito nel sistema delle plusvalenze. Noi al tempo avevamo solo scarti del Genoa, un management in uscita, e in questo modo siamo in ritardo di un decennio. Per la F1 idem, non permettendo più che tanti investimenti e ricerca, chi era in posizione dominante all'inizio delle nuove regole (Mercedes) lo è tutt'ora e lo sarà fino a chissà quando.



effettivamente l'idea è quella. anche in f1 col mantra del "riduciamo i costi" hanno bloccato i test e congelato parecchia roba. difficile raggiungere la mercedes che aveva iniziato a progettare il motore 2-3 anni prima grazie a qualche "spifferata". 

noi siamo indietro causa Berlusconi (e non metto la mano sul fuoco che l'abbia fatto apposta in cambio di qualcosa), ma la situazione è simile.

nessuno dice però che in f1 i costi sono aumentati a causa di simulatori ecc...quindi la riduzione dei costi è in realtà mafia. un po' come nel calcio dove il fair play è in realtà un strumento mafioso


----------



## addox (13 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con il dilettantismo e le traversie avute negli ultimi dieci anni non sarà facile trovare la strada per risalire.
> Siamo un caso unico, un grande club decaduto, con bilanci tragicomici, rilevato da un fondo ricchissimo che intenderebbe riportare in alto (almeno si presume).
> Questo comporta violare le norme del FPF di questi anni.
> 
> ...



La soluzione più probabile.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Aprile 2019)

Francamente se si porta l'UEFA davanti ad una corte civile / europea non c'e speranza per l'FFP.

La FIFA e l'UEFA possono fare regole che vogliono, pero le leggi di governo sono quello che contano alla fine. Se un azienda decide di investire, non esiste alcuna regola che lo divieta, anzi... Se io voglio investire e trovo chi mi da crediti ecc, nessuno lo puo prohibire.

Un po come con Bosman o il numero di cittadini da mettere in campo, certe idee non sono compatibili con la legge vera.

Putroppo durerebbe anni un caso del genere, pero non ho alcun dubbio che la UEFA non abbia alcuna speranza in una corte civile.


----------

